# Prima volta allo stadio: inter-milan



## renga91 (1 Settembre 2015)

Salve ragazzi sono nuovo , ho 19 anni e sono di vicenza 

Detto questo vado subito al sodo.. vorrei andare a vedere inter-milan. Però non ho idea di (1)come acquistare un biglietto,(2) se servono altre carte---tessera tifoso---cuore rossonero---...(3) quale sia un buon posto per godersi bene la partita senza lasciagli giu 200 euro..

grazie a tutti quelli che mi risponderanno


----------



## mistergao (1 Settembre 2015)

Partiamo da un presupposto: la partita è Inter-Milan, non Milan-Inter, quindi la squadra che gioca in casa è l'Inter, per cui moooolto probabilmente finirai nel settore dei nerazzuri. I biglietti del settore ospiti (cioè dei tifosi del Milan) si possono acquistare solo con la tessera del tifoso.
Sul sito dell'Inter sono riportati una serie di punti vendita, a Vicenza sono Tabaccheria di Sella Renzo e Pantharei 8che penso sia una discoteca).
Una buona posizione per vedere la partita è sul secondo anello rosso o arancio, lì i biglietti dovrebbero venire via senza svenarsi ma, ti ripeto, saranno pieni di interisti.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Devi accettare di esser in mezzo agli interisti! Io per principio un derby in trasferta mai visto. Ad ogni modo guarda sul sito dell'Inter come prendere i biglietti, in rapporto qualità prezzo il secondo rosso o arancio è il top.


----------



## renga91 (1 Settembre 2015)

grazie ragazzi mi avete schiarito di molto le idee.. questo derby lo vedro per tv infine  ..

mi dovro organizzare per quello del 31 gennaio ... per quello non servirà nessuna carta ? cioè in poche parole mi compro il biglietto da qualche parte ,vadp giu a milano e mi fanno entrare senza problemi ?


un altra cosa .. i biglietti dove mi consigliate di prenderli? mi sono informato un po su internet e ho trovato siti come viagogo ecc.. sono affidabili?

grazie intanto !


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Settembre 2015)

comprali sul sito ufficiale del Milan ... puoi farlo anche se non hai fatto alcuna carta ... scegli il settore e poi il posto ... altri siti che ho visto io fanno un po di cresta ... confermo milgior rapporto qualita prezzo secomdo anello settori arancio o rosso .. col primo hai la curva sud a sinistra .. col secondo sull'altra fascia la curva la vedi a destra


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

renga91 ha scritto:


> grazie ragazzi mi avete schiarito di molto le idee.. questo derby lo vedro per tv infine  ..
> 
> mi dovro organizzare per quello del 31 gennaio ... per quello non servirà nessuna carta ? cioè in poche parole mi compro il biglietto da qualche parte ,vadp giu a milano e mi fanno entrare senza problemi ?
> 
> ...



I biglietti li puoi prendere:

1. sul sito del Milan o a Casa Milan, qui costano meno.

2 in banca alla banca popolare di Milano (mezza via)

3. allo stadio (i più cari)


Ma bada bene:
al derby di sicuro allo stadio non trovi più biglietti. Sul sito del Milan generalmente li puoi acquistare senza tessera cuore rossonero, tranne che nei big match dove per acquistarli ti richiedono proprio quest'ultima, se vuoi farla vai sul sito e ti spiegano tutto, la puoi richiedere pure on line. La cuore rossonero se intendi andarci più di una volta è comoda, te la consiglio. Altrimenti vai i banca, a patto tu abbia la filiale che ti ho detto sopra relativamente comoda a te.

Concludo, io da siti terzi non ho mai preso biglietti e francamente mi fiderei poco. Però boh, non me ne intendo in quel senso.


----------



## renga91 (1 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> I biglietti li puoi prendere:
> 
> 1. sul sito del Milan o a Casa Milan, qui costano meno.
> 
> ...



ho capito.. se nel caso li prendessi in banca basta solo pagarli vero ? non sono richieste altre carte ? i biglietti sono nominati o sono uguali per tutti ?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

renga91 ha scritto:


> ho capito.. se nel caso li prendessi in banca basta solo pagarli vero ? non sono richieste altre carte ? i biglietti sono nominati o sono uguali per tutti ?



I biglietti sono ovunque nominali. In banca ci vai con la carta d'identità e te lo fanno.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2015)

la prima volta.....

non si scorda mai!!


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Settembre 2015)

in effetti, esordire in mezzo agli interisti...anche no


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> in effetti, esordire in mezzo agli interisti...anche no



Infatti, pure io ero partito da un derby, in casa però


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2015)

Io l'anno scorso andai a vedere Milan-Juventus, secondo anello, ed ero comunque circondato da juventini.


----------



## James Watson (24 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devi accettare di esser in mezzo agli interisti! Io per principio un derby in trasferta mai visto.



Io solo uno.... ed è finita troppo bene. Era proprio QUEL derby


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io solo uno.... ed è finita troppo bene. Era proprio QUEL derby


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sarei interessato pure io per la partita del 31 Gennaio 2016, Milan-Inter, (sperando che i risultati attuali migliorano), purtroppo pure io vengo da fuori Milano, non è la prima volta che vado a San Siro, l'ultima partita vista è stata a Gennaio 2014 di coppa Italia, avevo fatto la tessera del tifoso, in quanto ero nel settore ospiti, vorrei sapere dato che non sono di Milano, ma tifoso del Milan, se serve la tessera del tifoso per entrare, o se devo comprare solo i biglietti per la partita? Ultima domanda, che costo hanno i biglietti? Spero almeno non più di 80 euro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Sarei interessato pure io per la partita del 31 Gennaio 2016, Milan-Inter, (sperando che i risultati attuali migliorano), purtroppo pure io vengo da fuori Milano, non è la prima volta che vado a San Siro, l'ultima partita vista è stata a Gennaio 2014 di coppa Italia, avevo fatto la tessera del tifoso, in quanto ero nel settore ospiti, vorrei sapere dato che non sono di Milano, ma tifoso del Milan, se serve la tessera del tifoso per entrare, o se devo comprare solo i biglietti per la partita? Ultima domanda, che costo hanno i biglietti? Spero almeno non più di 80 euro...



Per comprare i biglietti ( in banca ) devi avere perforza la tessera del tifoso altrimenti non compri . Per il costo sarà sicuramente la cifra da te indicata


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per comprare i biglietti ( in banca ) devi avere perforza la tessera del tifoso altrimenti non compri . Per il costo sarà sicuramente la cifra da te indicata



Grazie della risposta. Comunque per il costo, avevo fatto una ricerca in rete, avevo letto pure di una cifra verso i 94 euro l'uno, possibile?


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mi è sorto un altro piccolo dubbio... avendo già la tessera del tifoso del Milan, posso portare come ospiti altre due persone? Purtroppo queste due persone, hanno si la tessera del tifoso, ma di un altra squadra... in ogni caso se non posso portare ospiti con la mia tessera del Milan, possono entrare con la tessera della squadra di cui tifano? Grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Mi è sorto un altro piccolo dubbio... avendo già la tessera del tifoso del Milan, posso portare come ospiti altre due persone? Purtroppo queste due persone, hanno si la tessera del tifoso, ma di un altra squadra... in ogni caso se non posso portare ospiti con la mia tessera del Milan, possono entrare con la tessera della squadra di cui tifano? Grazie



Per me , ma non ne sono sicuro ( sono 3 anni che boicotto SanSiro ) con la tua tessera puoi prendere fino a 3 biglietti ... Io andavo con mio padre è un amico e se non ricordo male usavamo sempre la tessera del tifoso di mio padre ...


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me , ma non ne sono sicuro ( sono 3 anni che boicotto SanSiro ) con la tua tessera puoi prendere fino a 3 biglietti ... Io andavo con mio padre è un amico e se non ricordo male usavamo sempre la tessera del tifoso di mio padre ...



Grazie mille. Purtroppo alcuni dicono che pure ha loro serve la tessera del Milan, per seguire il derby, anche se hanno la tessera della loro squadra, altri invece dicono che posso acquistare fino a 3 biglietti con la mia tessera del Milan... ho fatto alcune ricerche in rete, ma è un pò incasinata la cosa, non si capisce molto bene


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me , ma non ne sono sicuro ( sono 3 anni che boicotto SanSiro ) con la tua tessera puoi prendere fino a 3 biglietti ... Io andavo con mio padre è un amico e se non ricordo male usavamo sempre la tessera del tifoso di mio padre ...



Non ti serve la tessera del tifoso a meno che tu non voglia andare nella curva dell'Inter, cosa che dubito. Vai in banca e compra i biglietti. Per il prezzo guarda sul sito, prendi come riferimento il listino A.


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ti serve la tessera del tifoso a meno che tu non voglia andare nella curva dell'Inter, cosa che dubito. Vai in banca e compra i biglietti. Per il prezzo guarda sul sito, prendi come riferimento il listino A.



Curva dell'Inter? Se devo partire per andare, non vado di certo in quella dell'Inter. Comunque non serve la tessera del tifoso per la squadra che gioca in casa quindi? Quindi anche per i tifosi del Milan che vengono da fuori non serve la tessera per entrare, ma solo i biglietti? I biglietti so che la banca del Milan è Intesa San Paolo


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2015)

La tessera del tifoso vale solo per le trasferte per andare nei settori ospiti! Oppure delle volte ci sono limitazioni per regione in tutti i settori, nello specifico del derby non ce ne stanno. Va in banca e fai i biglietti. Attenzione, non è più intesa san paolo ma banca popolare di milano.


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie dell'ultima informazione. Si infatti ormai due anni fa, quando ero andato a San Siro l'ultima volta, per i biglietti era ancora Intesa San Paolo... comunque si nella mia città c'è anche la banca Popolare di Milano per fortuna.


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2015)

Il punto è che senza tessera difficilmente troverai biglietti economici.. però visto l'andazzo di quest'anno, potresti anche trovarli.
La cuore rossonero ti permette una sorta di prevendita, e quindi saresti avvantaggiato rispetto ai normali spettatori.
Però in sé, la tessera non viene richiesta per le partite casalinghe


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il punto è che senza tessera difficilmente troverai biglietti economici.. però visto l'andazzo di quest'anno, potresti anche trovarli.
> La cuore rossonero ti permette una sorta di prevendita, e quindi saresti avvantaggiato rispetto ai normali spettatori.
> Però in sé, la tessera non viene richiesta per le partite casalinghe



La tessera Cuore Rossonero, che è valida anche come tessera del tifoso, chiaramente ti porta diversi benefit tra cui possibilità di acquistare prima i biglietti, avere prezzi inferiori, comprare on line direttamente da casa. Però allo stesso tempo c'è da ricordare che tranne nelle piccole partite ogni tessera può acquistare un solo biglietto, quindi se ci vuole andare con un amico o anche due o tre ognuno è obbligato ad avere la propria tessera altrimenti ci si sogna di poter acquistare i biglietti assieme e vicini.

Io per chi va allo stadio anche solo qualche volta l'anno consiglio di farla, non costa tanto ed è oggettivamente comoda.


----------



## renga91 (18 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao ragazzi scusate se riapro questa vecchia discussione.. Io vorrei andare a vedere Milan Inter del 20 novembre.. Da quello che ho riletto del thread potrei andare in banca (bpm) e fare direttamente i biglietti giusto? Senza fare tessere varie? I biglietti solitamente quanto prima escono della partita? Xk se mi dite che in banca raramente di trovano mi faccio la cuore rossonero così dovrei avere dei privilegi.. Attendo risposte grazie


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (21 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi scusate se riapro questa vecchia discussione.. Io vorrei andare a vedere Milan Inter del 20 novembre.. Da quello che ho riletto del thread potrei andare in banca (bpm) e fare direttamente i biglietti giusto? Senza fare tessere varie? I biglietti solitamente quanto prima escono della partita? Xk se mi dite che in banca raramente di trovano mi faccio la cuore rossonero così dovrei avere dei privilegi.. Attendo risposte grazie



Credo cha a Milan Inter ci sia inizialmente un periodo di prelazione per i possedenti di carta cuore rossonero. Generalmente escono 2/3 settimane prima del giorno del match. Ti conviene fare la cuore rossonero, per avere delle agevolazioni e prelazioni sulla vendita dei biglietti


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi scusate se riapro questa vecchia discussione.. Io vorrei andare a vedere Milan Inter del 20 novembre.. Da quello che ho riletto del thread potrei andare in banca (bpm) e fare direttamente i biglietti giusto? Senza fare tessere varie? I biglietti solitamente quanto prima escono della partita? Xk se mi dite che in banca raramente di trovano mi faccio la cuore rossonero così dovrei avere dei privilegi.. Attendo risposte grazie



Segui il sito del Milan, li ti dicono per filo e per segno tutto sui biglietti.


----------



## renga91 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Segui il sito del Milan, li ti dicono per filo e per segno tutto sui biglietti.



si ho letto .. però agganciandomi al commento sopra al mio ultimo ..dove dice in poche parole che apparte le partite ''piccole'' non posso usufruire del fatto di prendere ,con una singola cuore rossonero'' 3 biglietti di persone non aventi la carta... E' cosi?

io avevo in mente di farla e poi di prendere ,oltre al mio biglietto , altri 3 per i miei amici che non hanno la carta


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> si ho letto .. però agganciandomi al commento sopra al mio ultimo ..dove dice in poche parole che apparte le partite ''piccole'' non posso usufruire del fatto di prendere ,con una singola cuore rossonero'' 3 biglietti di persone non aventi la carta... E' cosi?
> 
> io avevo in mente di farla e poi di prendere ,oltre al mio biglietto , altri 3 per i miei amici che non hanno la carta



E' proprio cosi, nelle partite piccole una cuore rossonero compra più biglietti, nei big match no, al massimo uno. Ti tocca andare in banca.


----------



## renga91 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' proprio cosi, nelle partite piccole una cuore rossonero compra più biglietti, nei big match no, al massimo uno. Ti tocca andare in banca.



Però ho uno che lavora con me che è andato a vedere Milan-Juve e con una carta ha preso 4 biglietti in tutto..
E anche sul sito del Milan è scritto che con un ordine se ne può prendere al max 4.. . A non è specificato il tipo di partita.. Tu dove l'avevi sentita questa cosa?


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Però ho uno che lavora con me che è andato a vedere Milan-Juve e con una carta ha preso 4 biglietti in tutto..
> E anche sul sito del Milan è scritto che con un ordine se ne può prendere al max 4.. . A non è specificato il tipo di partita.. Tu dove l'avevi sentita questa cosa?



Gli anni scorsi era cosi, una cuore rossonero equivale ad un biglietto. Nelle gare in cui lo stadio era semi deserto arrivava la mail che ti diceva la possibilità con una tessera di prender più biglietti.


----------



## renga91 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli anni scorsi era cosi, una cuore rossonero equivale ad un biglietto. Nelle gare in cui lo stadio era semi deserto arrivava la mail che ti diceva la possibilità con una tessera di prender più biglietti.



Capito.. Io ho fatto la tessera... Secondo te quando sarà possibile prendere i biglietti dal Sito per il derby?


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (26 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Capito.. Io ho fatto la tessera... Secondo te quando sarà possibile prendere i biglietti dal Sito per il derby?



La prelazione per i possessori di cuore rossonero, dovrebbe partire attorno l'8 Novembre, almeno a Milan-Juve hanno fatto così


----------



## renga91 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> La prelazione per i possessori di cuore rossonero, dovrebbe partire attorno l'8 Novembre, almeno a Milan-Juve hanno fatto così



Ok capito grazie


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Capito.. Io ho fatto la tessera... Secondo te quando sarà possibile prendere i biglietti dal Sito per il derby?



Segui sempre il sito, il giorno dopo di ogni gara o al massimo due mettono info su un nuovo match.


----------



## renga91 (2 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Segui sempre il sito, il giorno dopo di ogni gara o al massimo due mettono info su un nuovo match.



ciao ragazzi ... è iniziata la vendita dei biglietti per il derby ma sul sito c'è scritto " Riservato a titolari abbonamento Secondo Anello Verde " quindi intende che solo quelli che sono abbonati (quindi non basta avere la cuorerossonero) nel secondo anello verde possono gia prenderli?sul sito chiede il numero carta e data di nascita e con i miei dati non va... chiedo perchè non avendo ancora la tessera del tifoso( mi deve arrivare) non so se me la ''sbloccano'' quando me la inviano o nel momento che la faccio posso gia prendere i biglietti.

Sempre sul discorso carta.. nel caso non mi arrivasse x il 20/11... e nel caso riuscissi a prendere i biglietti.. mi farebbero entrare cmq avendo solo i biglietti ma senza carta ?


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (2 Novembre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi ... è iniziata la vendita dei biglietti per il derby ma sul sito c'è scritto " Riservato a titolari abbonamento Secondo Anello Verde " quindi intende che solo quelli che sono abbonati (quindi non basta avere la cuorerossonero) nel secondo anello verde possono gia prenderli?sul sito chiede il numero carta e data di nascita e con i miei dati non va... chiedo perchè non avendo ancora la tessera del tifoso( mi deve arrivare) non so se me la ''sbloccano'' quando me la inviano o nel momento che la faccio posso gia prendere i biglietti.
> 
> Sempre sul discorso carta.. nel caso non mi arrivasse x il 20/11... e nel caso riuscissi a prendere i biglietti.. mi farebbero entrare cmq avendo solo i biglietti ma senza carta ?



Devi aspettare la fase di prelazione per I possessori di carta cuore rossonero. POi per entrare non serve la carta cuore rossonero, ma bensì il biglietto ed la carta d'identità


----------



## Jaqen (2 Novembre 2016)

Prima danno spazio agli abbonati del secondo anello verde (dove ci saranno gli interisti), poi ai possessori della Cuore Rossonero, poi a tutti gli altri.

Secondo me la vendita sarà da sabato per i possessori della tessera.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (2 Novembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima danno spazio agli abbonati del secondo anello verde (dove ci saranno gli interisti), poi ai possessori della Cuore Rossonero, poi a tutti gli altri.
> 
> Secondo me la vendita sarà da sabato per i possessori della tessera.



Prima della prelazione per i possessori di cuore rossonero ci sarà la possibilità per gli abbonati di acquistare fino a 4 biglietti, dopodiché ci sarà la fase di prelazione dedicata ai possessori di cuore rossonero


----------



## Jaqen (2 Novembre 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Prima della prelazione per i possessori di cuore rossonero ci sarà la possibilità per gli abbonati di acquistare fino a 4 biglietti, dopodiché ci sarà la fase di prelazione dedicata ai possessori di cuore rossonero


Io ho la Cuore Rossonero, appena rinnovata.. posso prendere 4 biglietti anche se solo io ho la tessera?


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (2 Novembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho la Cuore Rossonero, appena rinnovata.. posso prendere 4 biglietti anche se solo io ho la tessera?



Certamente, devi però aspettare come ho già detto l'inzio della prelazione per possessori cuore rossonero


----------



## renga91 (3 Novembre 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Certamente, devi però aspettare come ho già detto l'inzio della prelazione per possessori cuore rossonero



Grazie mille ragazzi


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (3 Novembre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille ragazzi



La prelazione per I possessori di cuore rossonero inizia mercoledì 9 Novembre


----------



## renga91 (7 Novembre 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> La prelazione per I possessori di cuore rossonero inizia mercoledì 9 Novembre



si mi sono tenuto aggionato sul sito 

parte il 9/11 alle 12.00...

Però non penso di riuscire ad ordinarli subito causa compagni di viaggio... solitamente i posti tipo primo anello arancio(costo=90E) vanno via subito? io volevo mettermi nella prima fila il più possibile verso il centrocampo.. dovrei riuscire ad ordinarli mercoledi sera o alla peggiore delle ipotesi il giovedi sera


----------



## renga91 (9 Novembre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> si mi sono tenuto aggionato sul sito
> 
> parte il 9/11 alle 12.00...
> 
> Però non penso di riuscire ad ordinarli subito causa compagni di viaggio... solitamente i posti tipo primo anello arancio(costo=90E) vanno via subito? io volevo mettermi nella prima fila il più possibile verso il centrocampo.. dovrei riuscire ad ordinarli mercoledi sera o alla peggiore delle ipotesi il giovedi sera



ragazzi mi rispondo da solo ... pronto a prenderli stasera... e non è rimasto nessun biglietto *** **** !!

Ma è normale sta cosa? ***** sono passate 6 ore e sono rimasti solo i biglietti da 30 e da 120 euro?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> ragazzi mi rispondo da solo ... pronto a prenderli stasera... e non è rimasto nessun biglietto *** **** !!
> 
> Ma è normale sta cosa? ***** sono passate 6 ore e sono rimasti solo i biglietti da 30 e da 120 euro?



Prova a controllare in quei siti in cui rivendono biglietti di eventi a un prezzo maggiore della norma..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Novembre 2016)

renga91 ha scritto:


> ragazzi mi rispondo da solo ... pronto a prenderli stasera... e non è rimasto nessun biglietto *** **** !!
> 
> Ma è normale sta cosa? ***** sono passate 6 ore e sono rimasti solo i biglietti da 30 e da 120 euro?



purtroppo si. Volevo acquistare anche io un biglietto oggi alle 16, non sto dicendo dopo 2 giorni ma 4 ore dopo l'inizio della fase di prelazione ed erano tutti terminati. E' inconcepibile. Questo è merito sempre di quelle agenzie che ne comprano a bizzeffe e poi li rivendono. Non ho capito come facciano visto che per ogni cuore rossonero se ne possono comprare solo 4. Inoltre ho degli amici Interisti che si sono messi dalle 12 esatte e sono riusciti a prenderli alle 12 e 40!! Ti pare mo che un interista usando la cuorerossonero di un altro debba prendere un posto che spetta ad un milanista ?? Sono furioso.


----------



## renga91 (10 Novembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si. Volevo acquistare anche io un biglietto oggi alle 16, non sto dicendo dopo 2 giorni ma 4 ore dopo l'inizio della fase di prelazione ed erano tutti terminati. E' inconcepibile. Questo è merito sempre di quelle agenzie che ne comprano a bizzeffe e poi li rivendono. Non ho capito come facciano visto che per ogni cuore rossonero se ne possono comprare solo 4. Inoltre ho degli amici Interisti che si sono messi dalle 12 esatte e sono riusciti a prenderli alle 12 e 40!! Ti pare mo che un interista usando la cuorerossonero di un altro debba prendere un posto che spetta ad un milanista ?? Sono furioso.




Ma io non ho parole... Su alcuni siti i biglietti per dove dovevo andare io li vendono a 250... Mentre dal sito del Milan veniva 90...


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2016)

Preso biglietto terzo anello rosso prima fila, la fortuna è che da san siro si vede bene piu o meno ovunque


----------

